# 800mb cdr burning problems :(

## Craigo

At the current moment, I'm trying to burn a divx to a 800mb (90mins) cdr. 

The problem is however is that gcombust cannot see it as 90mins? I would suppose some quick hack is out of a question but anyone else had any luck trying to burn onto those cds? I did change to 'user' and specific a number (410,000 sectors = 800mb) but it still burns up to 87mb and fails =(

Should I try again with a different software?

-/Craigo/-

----------

## zen_guerrilla

1. First make sure your recorder supports 800mb discs, since not all of them do. 

2. Try mkisofs & cdrecord (besides gcombust is just a frontend for them  :Smile: ) :

```
# mkisofs -JR -l -V put_some_label_here Movie.avi | cdrecord dev=X,Y,Z speed=SPEED driveropts=DRIVEROPTS -v -eject -
```

where X,Y,Z = your recorder on the scsi (or ide-scsi) chain, run cdrecord -scanbus to find out. SPEED=(speaks for itself  :Smile: ). DRIVEROPTS = here u put support for burnproof etc. try 'cdrecord dev=X,Y,Z driveropts=help -checkdrive' to find out what you cd-r supports. Don't forget the final - .

For more info man mkisofs, cdrecord.

3. If it works, let us know too. I' ve never tried writing on 800mb cd-r's  :Smile: 

----------

